# Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un nu?



## angelndes_sofa (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich habe meine erste Fliegenrute zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen :vik: Is ewig her dass ich ma soon Teil inner Hand hatte.War auch heute schon mit los für 2 Stunden, habe 2 Äschen gefangen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich das alles richtig montiert habe, weil Fliegenfischen Bömische Dörfer für mich sind |uhoh:

Ich versuch ma nen paar Bilder hier reinzustellen, dass ihr seht, wie blöde ich mich bei ner Fliegenmontage anstelle 


Also ersma die Rute, dann die Montage:

Ich weiß auch garnicht ob ich die schnur überhaupt richtig aufgezogen habe.
Also bei der Montage habe ich vorher einen Wirbel noch zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur gehabt, dann is die Schnur aber immer abgesoffen, die ja eigentlich schwimmen soll, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ? Naja, aber auch ohne den Wirbel sank die Schnur bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche.War bestimmt nur das Glück der Dummen, dass ich die 2 Äschen erwischt habe auf eine Nymfe, die mir ein Angler geschenkt hatte, als er sah mit was für jämmerlichen Fliegen ich fischte #q Und ob ich überhaupt sowas wie eine Technik dabei habe, weiß ich selber nicht.Naja schauts euch mal an und sagt mal was dazu |uhoh:


----------



## tommig (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Sorry aber ich könnte mich vollpinkeln :q:q:q
Guck mal bitte unter folgendem Link, dann weisst Du wie was wann und wo montiert wird #6
http://www.r-jessel.de/f1einaus.html

Gruss aus Kassel#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Abgesehen davon ,dass die Nymphe falsch montiert wurde ist das, was er gemacht hat doch garnicht so falsch. Die Nymphe wird durch einen Knoten wie bei einem Öhrhaken montiert und nicht durch eine Schlaufe. Sehe gerade, dass die Verbindung von Vorfach und Fliegenschnur auch nicht so der Bringer ist. Die geht im Notfall aber auch.


----------



## Rhxnxr (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

sieht nach nem Set für Einsteiger aus.
 Vielleicht könntest du mal auf die Packung schauen ob da eine Bezeichnung für die Schnur drauf steht. Ich vermute nämlich das die falsch rum aufgespult wurde, weil da üblicherweise zumindest an einem Ende meist eine Schlaufe zum einschlaufen des Vorfachs dran ist.
Irgendwo sollte sowas wie DT, Wf etc. stehn, dann wissen wir wenigstens schon mal etwas mehr.
Der vordere Schnurbereich taucht selbst bei Schwimmschnüren spätestens nach einigen Würfen etwas ein, also kein Grund zur Panik.Aber klär bitte erstmal ab welche Art Schnur das ist.

btw. besorg dir vllt. etwas Literatur, gerade was die Schnüre angeht ist halt beim Fliegenfischen alles etwas anders. die Schnur ist eben nicht nur Verbindung, sondern auch das Wurfgewicht.


----------



## AGV Furrer (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo Karpfenchamp,


> Die Nymphe wird durch einen Knoten wie bei einem Öhrhaken montiert und nicht durch eine Schlaufe


Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Gerade Nymphen und Streamer werden mit Schlaufen am Vorfach befestigt um ihnen ein lebendiges Spiel zu erlauben.
In Bezug auf die mangelhafte Verbindung Vorfach/Schnur stimme ich Dir jedoch zu.


Hallo Rhöner,


> weil da üblicherweise zumindest an einem Ende meist eine Schlaufe zum einschlaufen des Vorfachs dran ist


Sorry, aber dass ist mir neu. 
Klar, es gibt Schnüre bei denen dies so ist, aber das ist NICHT üblicherweise, sondern die Ausnahme.




> Der vordere Schnurbereich taucht selbst bei Schwimmschnüren spätestens nach einigen Würfen etwas ein


T'schuldigung, aber auch hier muß ich mal Einspruch einlegen.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Moin angelndes_sofa #h

Und etwas backing solltest Du dir auch besorgen. Wer weiß, vielleicht fängst Du damit mal 'nen ordentlichen Fisch - dann sollte genügend Nachschnur und nicht nur die Flugschnur drauf sein


----------



## peterws (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Mal abgesehen von der Ausrüstung ...
Dickes Petri für die Äschen, die Du erwischt hast. Das zeigt doch mal wieder, dass man doch auch mit einfachem Gerät Fische fangen kann und nicht immer ultra feines und ultr teures Equippemnet erforderlich ist.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo an alle,

sorry dass ich so spät antworte.Naja also ich habe ein paar tips aus dem ersten link beherzigt wie z.b. ein langes vorfach und die ausbeute verdoppelte sich.äschen, 2 forellen  die forellen habe ich aufgrund der schonzeit natürlich zurück gesetzt.um das vorfach jedoch richtig zu befestigen brauch man wohl so ein plastik röhrchen wie es aussieht.also bei uns in der umgebung sind die angelläden sehr schlecht bis garnicht ausgerüstet, was fliegenfischen angeht, habe ich festgestellt.ich fische ferzeit nur mit einer einzigen tauglichen nymfe, die mir der angler geschenkt hat, die ist super fängig.auf meine fliegen, die ich mal in nem 12er pack gekauft habe geht garnix. Selbst als absoluter Anfänger würde ich sagen, dass die Haken (ca Größe 8) zu groß sind und die Farben ganz schön abendteuerlich sind.Kennt ihr nicht z.b. einen Händler bei ebay oder sonst wo, wo ich ich gescheites fliegen-tackle kaufen kann ? bei uns siehts echt schlecht aus


----------



## nixfang (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Bei so einem Fertigset muss doch die Verbindung von Flugschnur- Vorfach schon vorhanden sein.....#c
Daher denke ich auch, dass die Schnur evtl. verkehrt drauf ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## peterws (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Glaube nicht, dass Dein Fliegenset unbrauchbar ist. Grade die neutraleren (Schwarz mit wenig rot) sollten gut sein.

Alles was das Fliegenfischerherz begehrt findest Du unter anderem bei Full Service Flyfishing!


----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ,dass die Nymphe falsch montiert wurde ist das, was er gemacht hat doch garnicht so falsch. Die Nymphe wird durch einen Knoten wie bei einem Öhrhaken montiert und nicht durch eine Schlaufe. Sehe gerade, dass die Verbindung von Vorfach und Fliegenschnur auch nicht so der Bringer ist. Die geht im Notfall aber auch.


 
Keine Ahnung aber viel davon...

T


----------



## angelndes_sofa (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



peterws schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass Dein Fliegenset unbrauchbar ist. Grade die neutraleren (Schwarz mit wenig rot) sollten gut sein.
> 
> Alles was das Fliegenfischerherz begehrt findest Du unter anderem bei Full Service Flyfishing!



Danke, die Seite ist mir schon mal viel wert... Ich war eben wieder los für 3 Stunden.5 Äschen, 2 Forellen, alle auf die schwarze nymfe mit goldkopf.Toll echt ! fliegenfischen gefällt mir immer mehr,vor allem in der strömung macht das drillen richtig spaß.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfenchamp,
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Gerade Nymphen und Streamer werden mit Schlaufen am Vorfach befestigt um ihnen ein lebendiges Spiel zu erlauben.
> In Bezug auf die mangelhafte Verbindung Vorfach/Schnur stimme ich Dir jedoch zu.


 
Tut mir leid aber das habe ich noch von niemandem gehört. Habe selbst schon unzählige Fische mit beiden Ködern gefangen und hatte nie eine Schlaufe zum Verbinden. Ging immer ganz gut mit einem Öhrknoten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber viel davon...
> 
> T


 

Gerade du kommst mir sehr qualifiziert vor.#6#d Hast dem Ersteller des Themas ja viel geholfen. Fang erstmal im direkten Vergleich halb so viel und wir reden weiter.


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo Karpfenchamp,



> Tut mir leid aber das habe ich noch von niemandem gehört. Habe selbst schon unzählige Fische mit beiden Ködern gefangen und hatte nie eine Schlaufe zum Verbinden. Ging immer ganz gut mit einem Öhrknoten.


 
Natürlich kann man seine Nymphe anknoten wie man will, und fängt auch mit jedem Knoten seine Fische (ich hab auch nichts anderes behauptet). 
Tatsache ist jedoch, dass gerade das Befestigen mittels einer kleinen Schlaufe (RAPALA-Knoten) Nymphen, Streamer und Nassfliegen ein MEHR an lebendigem Spiel erlaubt und deshalb von vielen erfahrenen Fischern bevorzugt wird.

U.a. hat z.B. die Firma MUSTAD gerade für diesen Zweck, und die Fischer die Probleme haben diesen Knoten zu binden, die EASY-SNAP entwickelt.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

hallo nochmal,

also ich knote (egal was) immer mit einer schlaufe, weil diese reißfester ist als der normale wirbelknoten, tausend mal ausprobiert und ne schlaufe hält einfach besser.naja egal.

also ich war grad nochmal auf der seite und da stehen die fliegen und co in den größen 8 bis 12 .... ist die hakengröße bei fliegen gleichgestellt mit normalen angelhaken ? also hakengröße 1 ist die größte und hakengröße 20 die kleinste ?


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

ja, die hakengrößen sind die selben.

wobei man beachten muss, das es hier noch unterschiede gibt. z.b. nymphenhaken/streamerhaken gibt es in lang, kurz, extra lang, usw. 
aber die größenbezeichnung, die sich auf den hakenbogen bezieht ist die selbe.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Also ich bin jetzt auf der Fliegenfischer-Seite am wühlen, da gibts ja unzählige formen und farben.also mein zielfisch bei der fliegenrute ist eigentlich nur die äsche.... forellen fische ich normalerweise mit kleinen spinnern.welche der nymfen, stremer & co sind geeignet für Äschen ? (Und der besagte Angler, der mir die Nymfe schenkte sagte dass man immer möglichst kleine haken benutzen soll) was ja auch sinn macht, da die äsche verhältnismäßig zu anderen salmoniden ein kleineres maul hat.wie sind da so eure erfahrungen ? also eine nymfe ist mir im moment sehr sympatisch


----------



## Tobsn (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Gerade du kommst mir sehr qualifiziert vor.#6#d Hast dem Ersteller des Themas ja viel geholfen. Fang erstmal im direkten Vergleich halb so viel und wir reden weiter.


 
Deine Art der Hilfe war ja auch nicht gerade sinnvoll... Wenn man sich mit einem Thema nicht besonders gut auskennt, sollte man darauf verzichten Ratschläge zu erteilen...

T


----------



## angelndes_sofa (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo,

ich hab mal auch nen bisschen bei ihbä geguckt und bin auf dieses Set gestoßen: 

http://cgi.ebay.at/90-Fliegen-Nymph...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Kauft man bei sowas die Katze im Sack ? Also könnte das Schrott sein ? Oder sollte man allgemein solche Sets meiden ? die nymphen sehen an sich von den farben her ganz gut aus.was meint ihr ?


----------



## ich fang dich (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

also als erstes mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!  ich muss sagen.. ud hast in deiner bisherigen Laufbahn schon mehr fische gefange, als ich in meiner 2 jährigen...   weiter so!


ich komme warscheinlich nicht so oft ans wasser wie du... 

also ich kann dir nur den rat geben: geh im frühling bei saisonbeginn auch ruhig mal auf forelle!  unter manchen vorraussetuzngen ist die fliege dem spinner manchmal sogar überlegen!  Und weil Fliegenfischen eh total viel Spass macht... warum denn dann nicht auch auf forelle?



LG.  ich fang dich


----------



## ich fang dich (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

zu deinem ebay-artikel kann ich schlecht was sagen... ich binde lieber selber... 



LG. ich fang dich


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Kauf Dir erstmal einen Loop und etwas Futterschnur


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Kauf Dir erstmal einen Loop und etwas Futterschnur



einen was und was für eine schnur ? |uhoh:


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Futterschnur heißt auch Backing 

Loop ist der Schlaufenverbinder

Das Teil rechts auf dem Bild:

http://www.r-jessel.de/Vorfach-01.jpg


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Achso,

also ist Backing die normale Fliegenscchnur ? Ich hab sowas von keine ahnung |bigeyes und mit einem Loop, kann man damit die fliegenvorfächer wechseln nehme ich an ?
Und die Sicherheitsnadel (oder was das ist), wofür benutzt man die ? glaube wohl kaum für die verbindung von hauptschnur und vorfach, oder ? oder ist die sicherheitsnadel der loop ? ist das ding nicht nen bisschen groß und erschwert das werfen ?


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

achso, habs schon gefunden was futterschnur is, das selbe mache ich in ähnlicher weise mit meiner forellen spinrute


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Loop wird normalerweise mit einem Nadelknoten an die Schnur gebunden, habe das bisher nur 1x gemacht, ich kan Dir nicht sagen wofür die Sicherheitsnadel da ist.

Damit ersparst Du dir den Wurfknoten den Du auf deinen Bildern da gezeigt hast und kannst das Vorfach in paar Sekunden tauschen da nur Schlaufe raus neue rein


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo, 
also die sogenannten Loop-On-Junktion dienen zum schnellen Wechsel der Vorfächer (Schlaufenverbindung) und werden am vorderen Ende der Fliegenschnur angebracht. 
D.h. die Fliegenschnur wird in den Loop eingefädelt und bis zum vorderen Ende der Geflechtröhre geschoben. Dann wird das mitgelieferte Schläuchelchen so weit auf dem Loop-on-Junktion nach hinten geschoben das es das hintere (offene) Ende der Geflechtröhre überdeckt (soll ein Lösen/Verschieben und Aufdrehen der Geflechtröhre verhindern).
Diese kleine Schläuchelchen werden (je nach Hersteller) entweder mittels Wärme vorsichtig geschrumpft, oder sie sind von haus aus so eng sind das sie sich eigentlich nicht mehr verschieben sollten.
Ein Tropfen Kleber oder ein Nagelknoten als Abschluss haben aber noch nie geschadet.

Die Sicherheitsnadel auf der verlinkten Abbildung kannst du getrost vergessen, keine Ahnung was die dort soll.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Loop wird normalerweise mit einem Nadelknoten an die Schnur gebunden, habe das bisher nur 1x gemacht, ich kan Dir nicht sagen wofür die Sicherheitsnadel da ist.
> 
> Damit ersparst Du dir den Wurfknoten den Du auf deinen Bildern da gezeigt hast und kannst das Vorfach in paar Sekunden tauschen da nur Schlaufe raus neue rein


 
Der Loop wird üblicherweise nicht mit einem NAGELknoten an der Fliegenschnur befestigt, sondern aufgeschoben und mit einem PVC-Röhrchen gesichert. Die komplette Montage sollte üblicherweise so aussehen:

Auf die Rolle kommt zunächst das Backing (Nachschnur), welche mittels eines Nagelknotens (bitte googlen) am hinteren Ende der Fliegenschnur befestigt wird. Handelt es sich um eine Schwimmschnur, sollte man sowohl das Ende, als auch den Anfang der Schnur mit Aquasure o.ä. versiegeln, damit kein Wasser in den Kern, die sogenannte Seele, eindringt und die Schwimmfähigkeit zunichte macht. Am vorderen Ende der Fliegenschnur wird in irgendeiner Form das Vorfach befestigt. Die für Anfänger beste Möglichkeit ist hier die Verwendung eines Geflechtschlauches, welche aufgeschoben und mit einem PVC-Röhrchen gesichert wird. In die so entstandene Schlaufen lassen sich dann die Vorfächer einschlaufen. Am besten eignet sich hier für den Anfang ein gezogenes (verjüngtes) Nylonvorfach, welche am Dicken, der Fliegenschnur zugewanden, Ende eine Schlaufe aufweist. Die Spitze des Vorfaches sollte dann mit einem Pitzenbauerring versehen werden. Hier lässt sich das sogenannte Tippet, die endgültige Vorfachspitze befestigen. Vorteil ist, dass man das Tippet immer wieder sehr entspannt auswechseln kann. Mehr gibts ersteinmal nicht zu erzählen... Die Techniken solltest Du Dir über Google zusammensuchen können.

Hier mal der Nagelknoten: http://www.animatedknots.com/nailknot/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

T


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

ich habe den Knoten nur gemacht weil mir mein Vereinskollege dazu geraten hat, ich werde nicht dei Erfahrung eines der seit mehr als 20 Jahren mit der Fliegenpeitsche fischt und sehr excelente Erfolge vorweisen kann in Frage stellen.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ich habe den Knoten nur gemacht weil mir mein Vereinskollege dazu geraten hat, ich werde nicht dei Erfahrung eines der seit mehr als 20 Jahren mit der Fliegenpeitsche fischt und sehr excelente Erfolge vorweisen kann in Frage stellen.


 
Das ist ja auch OK und ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das nicht auch geht, aber das ist nicht der übliche Weg. Du hattest geschrieben "normalerweise wird das so gemacht...", was aber so nicht richtig ist.

T


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

ok hast Recht, normalerweise wurde mir auch vom besagten Kollegen gesagt.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

das problem bei meiner gesamtmontage-frage ist das, dass eure antworten sicherlich nützlich sind, ich sie aber nicht umsetzen kann, weil theorie ist nicht gleich praxis und ich kann nur erahnen wie das alles richtig zusammen gehört und montiert wird, da wäre es wohl am besten wenn ich am sonntag mal die lippe hoch und runter renne und nen fliegenfischer belästige.

amsonsten könnt ihr mir doch weiterhelfen, in dem mit jemand ein gutes Komplett-Set empfehlen kann samt Nymphen, Nassfliegen & Co, Montage-Equipment, Vorfachschnur, dann diese Röhrchen zum montieren und was man sonst noch so braucht.Was für eine Schnur für mich und meine rute geeignet ist weiß ich jetzt von ---> http://www.r-jessel.de/f1einaus.html

Brauche eben halt einen Tip für ein gutes Fliegenfischer-Set, das ist im Moment am allerwichtigsten


----------



## Tobsn (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> das problem bei meiner gesamtmontage-frage ist das, dass eure antworten sicherlich nützlich sind, ich sie aber nicht umsetzen kann, weil theorie ist nicht gleich praxis und ich kann nur erahnen wie das alles richtig zusammen gehört und montiert wird, da wäre es wohl am besten wenn ich am sonntag mal die lippe hoch und runter renne und nen fliegenfischer belästige.
> 
> amsonsten könnt ihr mir doch weiterhelfen, in dem mit jemand ein gutes Komplett-Set empfehlen kann samt Nymphen, Nassfliegen & Co, Montage-Equipment, Vorfachschnur, dann diese Röhrchen zum montieren und was man sonst noch so braucht.Was für eine Schnur für mich und meine rute geeignet ist weiß ich jetzt von ---> http://www.r-jessel.de/f1einaus.html
> 
> Brauche eben halt einen Tip für ein gutes Fliegenfischer-Set, das ist im Moment am allerwichtigsten


 
Da steht doch Schritt für Schritt (mit Bildern) wie die Sachen montiert werden. Einfacher gehts doch kaum...

T


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Als "Röhrchen" kannst Du fürs erste auch ein Stück einen Wattestäbchens nehmen - wo hat es uns mal jemand in der Jugendgruppe vor 25 Jahren erklärt.... - will heißen: einfach geht auch


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Was Du noch bräuchtest wäre

Backing, hier zB:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/backing-running-line/vision-dacron-backing.html

und den Loop on Junction
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...424f11c0a0aad311c7e1fff1af9a#ebayphotohosting

oder hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...975870&cguid=fb6d424f11c0a0aad311c7e1fff1af9a

Du hast doch schon scheinbar fängige Dekors, warum orientierts Du dich den nicht an denen?

EDIT:

ansonsten schau mal bei 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/ rein, der hat ein ganz gutes Sortiment an Komplettsets.


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



> Als "Röhrchen" kannst Du fürs erste auch ein Stück einen Wattestäbchens nehmen - wo hat es uns mal jemand in der Jugendgruppe vor 25 Jahren erklärt.... - will heißen: einfach geht auch


 
Hallo Martin,

was willst du mit einem Stückchen eines Wattestäbchens machen???


----------



## Borsti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Moin,

geh doch einfach mal zu einem Händler, der was vom Fliegenfischen versteht. Zeigen klappt meistens besser als Lesen.

Borsti


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Deine Art der Hilfe war ja auch nicht gerade sinnvoll... Wenn man sich mit einem Thema nicht besonders gut auskennt, sollte man darauf verzichten Ratschläge zu erteilen...
> 
> T


 

An meinem Ratschlag war nichts falsch und es ging wenigstens um Thema. Ich habe einen Vorschlag gegeben, der für einen Anfänger gut brauchbar ist. Habe selbst davon abgesehen, ihm Loops zu empfehlen weil ich die Dinger selbst nicht leiden kann und ich finde, meine eigene Verbindung ist besser. Wer fängt hat recht und das tue ich. Würde sogar behaupten, dass ich fast das maximale fange, was bei meinem Gewässer bzw. meiner Strecke möglich ist. Habe am Saisonende mit nem anderen Fliegenfischer gesprochen der an der Strecke schon länger angelt als ich. Es stellte sich heraus, dass ich gut das doppelte an Bafos gefangen habe wie er(ich schwöre es ist war/habe sogar jemanden, der das bestätigen kann). Ich finde es nur unfair, wenn du behauptest, ich hätte keine Ahnung obwohl das ja wohl nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## jungangler 93 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

ich versteh das mit dem röhrchen nicht nimm einfach die gewöhnlichen verbinder das sind schlaufen mit einem schlauch der über die schnur geschoben wird .das hält dann
auch . außerdem rate ich dir zu einem guten verjungten trockenfliegevorfach bei nymphen und steamer ist es nicht so wichtig daes nicht so stark darauf ankommt wie der köder abtreibt (spezial vorfacher sind besser) geht es auch mit normaler mono


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Danke für die Infos und Links,

aber ma ne frage, kann ich nicht einfach als Futterschnur ne 45er mono-schnur nehmen ? ich hab davon nämlich noch 2 rollen von und kann damit nix anfangen.dient ja nur als unterfütterung.und bei meinem gewässer wird mich kein großartiger drill erwarten, wo der fisch die rolle leer zieht, hatte ich noch nie.was meint ihr ?


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Grundsätzlich kannst Du alles nehmen. 
Ich selbst benutze zwar spezielles Backing, kenne aber auch Fischer die dickes Mono verwenden, andere benutzen (wirklich wahr) maurerschnur aus dem Baumarkt, wieder Dyneema das sie sowieso noch haben. Also - alles geht.

Und in der Schnurklasse wirst Du dein Backing sowieso wohl kaum je zu Gesicht bekommen, außer beim Schnurwechsel   *lach*.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> ich versteh das mit dem röhrchen nicht nimm einfach die gewöhnlichen verbinder das sind schlaufen mit einem schlauch der über die schnur geschoben wird .das hält dann
> auch . außerdem rate ich dir zu einem guten verjungten trockenfliegevorfach bei nymphen und steamer ist es nicht so wichtig daes nicht so stark darauf ankommt wie der köder abtreibt (spezial vorfacher sind besser) geht es auch mit normaler mono


 
Findest du nicht, dass die verjüngten etwas zu teuer für diesen Anwendungsbereich sind? Zumindest in meinem Gewässer gibt es unter Wasser immer Wurzeln an denen man hängen bleibt. Wenn dann nicht nur die Nymphe 2€ gekostet hat, sondern das Vorfach nochmal 2,45€ dann tut das richtig weh. Wenn ich es vermeiden kann, nehme ich keine verjüngte. Die gönn ich mir nur manchmal beim Trockenfliegenfischen. Habe mir sogar schon eine 14er Fluorocarbon für Trockenfliegen geholt(die meisten Angler halten es für fast unmöglich bei diesem Material mit dieser Methode erfolgreich zu sein). Hat bisher auch geklappt. Man muss halt öfter werfen, weil sich die Sehne nicht richtig streckt. Nur wenn die Fische besonders vorsichtig sind, dann muss man halt Geld ausgeben.


----------



## tommig (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, dass die verjüngten etwas zu teuer für diesen Anwendungsbereich sind? Zumindest in meinem Gewässer gibt es unter Wasser immer Wurzeln an denen man hängen bleibt. Wenn dann nicht nur die Nymphe 2€ gekostet hat, sondern das Vorfach nochmal 2,45€ dann tut das richtig weh. Wenn ich es vermeiden kann, nehme ich keine verjüngte. Die gönn ich mir nur manchmal beim Trockenfliegenfischen. Habe mir sogar schon eine 14er Fluorocarbon für Trockenfliegen geholt(die meisten Angler halten es für fast unmöglich bei diesem Material mit dieser Methode erfolgreich zu sein). Hat bisher auch geklappt. Man muss halt öfter werfen, weil sich die Sehne nicht richtig streckt. Nur wenn die Fische besonders vorsichtig sind, dann muss man halt Geld ausgeben.



Sorry, aber ich bin auch der Meinung das man einem Einsteiger wirklich nur mit den richtigen Tips helfen kann und sollte  
Fakt ist nun mal: Die beste und einzig richtige Verbindung von Flugschnur zu Vorfach ist der Loopverbinder, auf jeden Fall für nen Anfänger!!! Und das mit den Vorfächern ist, verzeih den Ausdruck, ausgemachter Nonsens.Ich denke wenn Du mal Fachliteratur lesen würdest wüsstest Du wie mans richtig macht!!Um den Geldbeutel zu schonen, knotet man ein Stück Stroft GTM oder Fluo oä. als Spitze an das konische Vorfach an#6
Am besten ist wirklich, einen Fliegenfischer vor Ort um Hilfe zu bitten.
Gruss aus Kassel.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



tommig schrieb:


> Die beste und einzig richtige Verbindung von Flugschnur zu Vorfach ist der Loopverbinder, auf jeden Fall für nen Anfänger!!!


 
Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie oft hier mit Pauschalaussagen und gefährlichem Halbwissen um sich geworfen wird. Einen Geflecht-Loop als einzig richtig zu bezeichnen, halte ich für Unsinn. Es ist mit Sicherheit die beste Allroundmethode für einen unerfahrenen Anfänger, das Beste an sich allerdings nicht. 
Auch die Verwendung gezogener Vorfächer beim Nymphenfischen ist IMHO höchstens bei recht flachen gewässern wirklich sinnvoll. Je tiefer das Wasser, desto eher sollte man durchgängiges oder max. 2 mal getapertes Mono verwenden. Warum? Ganz einfach, die Nymphe sinkt schneller und besser, da das starke Ende eines gezogenen Vorfaches der Strömung viel mehr Angriffsfläche und damit Auftrieb, den man ja vermeiden will, bietet.
Zum Fischen mit der Trockenfliege ist ein abgestuftes Vorfach einfach sinnvoll, weil man damit deutlich genauer und besser präsentieren kann. Auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen, z.B. beim abfischen von Strömungstaschen in schnellen Gewässern, aber in der Regel ist ein gezogenes Vorfach für die Trockenfliege am besten. Wie schon beschrieben hilft ein Pitzenbauerring die Verluste zu minimieren. Ich komme mit einem oder zwei Vorfächern über die Saison und das sind max. 10 Euro.

T

PS: was meinst Du denn damit?



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir sogar schon eine 14er Fluorocarbon für Trockenfliegen geholt(die meisten Angler halten es für fast unmöglich bei diesem Material mit dieser Methode erfolgreich zu sein).


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> T
> 
> PS: was meinst Du denn damit?


 
Ich habe schon öfters gelesen und auch andere Angler sagen hören, dass sie behaupteten es bräuchte ein Wunder um ohne verjüngtes Vorfach mit einer Trockenfliege erfolgreich zu sein. Als ich es aber mit dieser doch recht dünnen Fluorocarbonschnur probiert habe, hat sich herausgestellt, dass es doch fängt. Konnte es mir von Anfang an nicht vorstellen, dass dies nicht klappen soll.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



tommig schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin auch der Meinung das man einem Einsteiger wirklich nur mit den richtigen Tips helfen kann und sollte
> Fakt ist nun mal: Die beste und einzig richtige Verbindung von Flugschnur zu Vorfach ist der Loopverbinder, auf jeden Fall für nen Anfänger!!! Und das mit den Vorfächern ist, verzeih den Ausdruck, ausgemachter Nonsens.Ich denke wenn Du mal Fachliteratur lesen würdest wüsstest Du wie mans richtig macht!!Um den Geldbeutel zu schonen, knotet man ein Stück Stroft GTM oder Fluo oä. als Spitze an das konische Vorfach an#6
> Am besten ist wirklich, einen Fliegenfischer vor Ort um Hilfe zu bitten.
> Gruss aus Kassel.


 
Du denkst wirklich, du hast die Absolution, dass dein Wissen das Richtige ist? Tut mir leid da liegst du völlig falsch. Der Satz mit dem Loop ist ja wohl die Höhe. Entweder du hast bisher zu wenig damit gefischt oder kennst einfach nichts besseres. Es gibt viel einfachere Systeme, die nichts kosten. Frag einfach mal die Boardsuche und du findest tausend Sachen wie man es machen kann. Habe ich damals auch gemacht, als mich der Loop nicht mehr wirklich begeistert hat. Mich nervt, dass immer alle Leute auf mein Alter gucken und sofort meinen, sie müssten etwas besser wissen.


----------



## jungangler 93 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Findest du nicht, dass die verjüngten etwas zu teuer für diesen Anwendungsbereich sind? Zumindest in meinem Gewässer gibt es unter Wasser immer Wurzeln an denen man hängen bleibt. Wenn dann nicht nur die Nymphe 2€ gekostet hat, sondern das Vorfach nochmal 2,45€ dann tut das richtig weh. Wenn ich es vermeiden kann, nehme ich keine verjüngte. Die gönn ich mir nur manchmal beim Trockenfliegenfischen. Habe mir sogar schon eine 14er Fluorocarbon für Trockenfliegen geholt(die meisten Angler halten es für fast unmöglich bei diesem Material mit dieser Methode erfolgreich zu sein). Hat bisher auch geklappt. Man muss halt öfter werfen, weil sich die Sehne nicht richtig streckt. Nur wenn die Fische besonders vorsichtig sind, dann muss man halt Geld ausgeben.


 
hi karpfenchamp ich habe doch gesagt das man normale
mono nemmen kann allerdings ist es in flachen gewässern
und vorsichtigen fischen manchmal nötig da die nymphe natürlicher abtreibt. ich selbst fisch fast immer mit mono
daich ach keine 50 euro pro monat für vorfacher hab


----------



## jungangler 93 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

zu deiner frage ob man auch mono als backing benutzen kann würde ich ja sagen . da es nicht wichtig ist was der fisch für eine schnur nimmt.allerdings ist mono schwieriger zuhalten als geflochtene backing .nimmt trotzdem ruhig die mono


----------



## nixfang (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo.....

Die meisten Angler halten 14-er Fluorocarbon bei der Trockenen für unmöglich ???  Wird doch eigentlich von einigen Anglern sehr gern genommen, um das Vorfach recht schnell einsinken zu lassen.... #c
Wenn man sein konisches Vorfach dauernd einbüßt, so hat man sein Tippet evtl. vergessen ??? |rolleyes

usw... usw....

Hauptsache Ratschläge posten... :vik:


----------



## Flatfischer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Mich nervt, dass immer alle Leute auf mein Alter gucken und sofort meinen, sie müssten etwas besser wissen.



Hallo Karpfenchamp,
ich glaube, da verstehst Du etwas falsch. Die gestandenen Fliegenfischer nervt es wohl eher, dass Du mit 18 Jahren und dadurch bedingt nur geringer Erfahrung im Fliegenfischen (was ja an sich nichts Negatives ist, jeder hat mal angefangen) mit Deinem Halbwissen oftmals so tust, als ob Du die Reinkarnation eines Charles Ritz oder Lee Wulff wärst.

Viele Deiner Beiträge im Bereich Fliegenfischen (andere kenne ich nicht) wirken zumindest auf mich arrogant und überheblich; man hat manchmal das Gefühl, Du glaubst, das Fliegenfischen erfunden zu haben.

Weniger und dafür fundierte Beiträge sind oftmals mehr. Eine reine Lehre gibt es aus meiner Sicht gerade beim Fliegenfischen sowieso nicht (manche "Fliegenfischerpäpste" sehen das allerdings anders ....); viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Sorry für diese deutlichen Worte (die nicht böse gemeint sind), aber vielleicht geben Sie Dir ja zu denken. Weiterhin noch viel Erfolg und Freude beim Fliegenfischen!

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

@ Flatfischer |good:


OT an 

@ Karpfenchamp 

Ist wirklich nur als netter Tip gemeint.

Auch ich gehe nicht davon aus, das es so gemeint ist, aber viele deiner Posting kommen tatsächlich "arrogant" rüber.

"Absolution" solltest Du nochmal nachschlagen 

OT aus


Mir fällt für Anfänger wirklich keine einfachere Lösung als "loop to loop" Verbindungen ein. Ob die das Optimum sind, steht an anderer Stelle.
Da ich aber gerne ( auch in meinem hohen Alter   ) dazulerne, bin ich für jede Info dankbar


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Moin #h

Als ich noch am Süßwasser mit der Fliege unterwegs war habe ich auch erst die Loop Verbindungen gefischt, bin dann aber auf die Vorfächer von Rudi Heger (Traun River Products) mit "Super Quick Joint" umgestiegen, ist auch ein Geflechtschlauch, wird aber über die Schnur geschoben wie der Loop eben, bloß braucht man keinen zweiten Loop um das Vorfach einzuschlaufen weil das Vorfach schon komplett dran ist.
Gesichert werden die auch mit einem Gummischlauch, Verluste hatte ich nie zu beklagen auch wenn da nix mit Klebstoff gesichert wurde, was man nicht tun sollte, damit man das Vorfach auch schnell wechseln kann auf ein sinkendes z.B.

Warum ich umgestiegen bin auf diese Dinger? Ganz einfach, zwei Loops saugen sich gerne schön voll Wasser, die Schnurspitze sinkt dann gerne ab, bei der feinen Präsentation von Trockenfliegen fand ich das immer sehr hinderlich...


----------



## tommig (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Und genau wie meine Vorredner habe ich das auch gemeint, bzw geschrieben.Loop to Loop ist die einfachste, einzig richtige Variante, gerade wenn man mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnt und viel probiert oder montiert :m Die Feinheiten oder Verbesserungen findet man dann im Erfahrungsaustausch und im Laufe der Fliegenfischerjahre selbst heraus.
Ich selber nutze diese Art der Verbindung im übrigen nicht.Habe es aber Jahre lang so gemacht.
Also immer langsam lesen, am besten mehrmals und dann überlegen was man schreibt |supergri 
@ Karpfenchamp  
Mir ists schnuppe ob Du 18 oder 104 bist und auch ob Du 4 oder 40 Bachforellen im Jahr fängst  also beruhig Dich und fühl Dich nicht gleich angepieselt.
Gruss aus Kassel.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



tommig schrieb:


> Und genau wie meine Vorredner habe ich das auch gemeint, bzw geschrieben.Loop to Loop ist die einfachste, einzig richtige Variante, gerade wenn man mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnt und viel probiert oder montiert :m Die Feinheiten oder Verbesserungen findet man dann im Erfahrungsaustausch und im Laufe der Fliegenfischerjahre selbst heraus.
> Ich selber nutze diese Art der Verbindung im übrigen nicht.Habe es aber Jahre lang so gemacht.
> Also immer langsam lesen, am besten mehrmals und dann überlegen was man schreibt |supergri
> @ Karpfenchamp
> ...


 

Wenn du das ich zitiere "einzig richtige Variante" nicht so im Raum stehen lässt, kommen wir auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Diese Betitelung würde ich selbst nicht gebrauchen, da man so auf keinen Fall richtig liegen kann. Es gibt NICHTS was einzig richtig ist.

Achja Absolution meine ich im Sinne von alleiniger Bestätigung und nicht im kirchlichen Sinne(für die, die erst das Wörterbuch rausholen mussten). Eine durchaus gebräuchliche Wendung im höheren Kreis der Literaten.

jungangler: Bitte achte auf Satzbau und Rechtschreibung. Ist im Sinne aller und du verbesserst dich im Fach Deutsch.


----------



## Crazyegg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo zusammen,

ich als Anfänger benutze noch immer eine 50er Mono die mit einem Nagelknoten  an die Flugschnur gebunden ist.
Nach ca 5 cm kommt ein Perfection Loop.

Hab das jetzt seit 2 Jahren so montiert 
Da ich noch immer blutiger Anfänger bin, weil ich nicht so oft ans Wasser konnte,
ist das noch immer ganz i.O.

Kann dort genauso meine Vorfächer (ebenfalls mit nem Perfection Loop versehen) "einhängen".

Wäre nur eine zusätzliche Alternative zum Loop on Junction.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Schade, offensichtlich sind unsere gut gemeinten Hinweise nicht angekommen. 

Nun warte ich immer noch gespannt auf weitere Tipps 



Und nochmal kurz OT

Was sind das für Zeiten, in denen "höhere Literaten" falsche Worte benutzen  |supergri

OT aus


----------



## tommig (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schade, offensichtlich sind unsere gut gemeinten Hinweise nicht angekommen.
> 
> Nun warte ich immer noch gespannt auf weitere Tipps
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## angelndes_sofa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Man man, komme grad von der schicht nach hause und hier hat ja ne richtig belebte unterhaltung stattgefunden, wenn auch die ein oder andere meinungsverschiedenheit aufgetreten ist.... macht ja nix, ihr habt mir schon sehr weitergeholfen, was ich mir für ein tackle zulegen muss und so weiter #6 die technik muss man sich natürlich selbst beibringen bzw beibringen lassen.Also so blöde kann ich ja auch nicht sein, weil ich bei jedem mal wo ich mit der fliege los war was gefangen habe, und sogar mehr als mit der spinrute (bei der ich manchmal leer ausging).Also ich bin allgemein von einer fliegenrute sehr angetan und das ist kein eintagsfliegen-thema für mich.das gefällt mir so gut, diese art des fischens werde ich wahrscheinlich immer beibehalten.Hey,das ist ma ne idee.... Ich habe ja im moment keinen Beitragsanhang. Mein neuer könnte lauten "Meine liebe gilt den Fliegen und  Salmoniden" , was auch wahr ist, denn die forelle (egal welche art) ist mein lieblingsfisch #6


----------



## Tobsn (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Mich nervt, dass immer alle Leute auf mein Alter gucken und sofort meinen, sie müssten etwas besser wissen.


 
Nee Kollege, es geht nicht mal ums Alter, sondern A. um dass was Du schreibst und B. auch darum, dass z.B. das Bild Deiner ersten Bachforelle mit der Fliege vom Mai dieses Jahres ist. Wenn man erst ein Jahr (oder meinetwegen auch zwei) mit der Fliege fischt, sollte man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...

T


----------



## stephan_81 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Wenn du das ich zitiere "einzig richtige Variante" nicht so im Raum stehen lässt, kommen wir auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Diese Betitelung würde ich selbst nicht gebrauchen, da man so auf keinen Fall richtig liegen kann. Es gibt NICHTS was einzig richtig ist.
> 
> Achja Absolution meine ich im Sinne von alleiniger Bestätigung und nicht im kirchlichen Sinne(für die, die erst das Wörterbuch rausholen mussten). Eine durchaus gebräuchliche Wendung im höheren Kreis der Literaten.
> 
> jungangler: Bitte achte auf Satzbau und Rechtschreibung. Ist im Sinne aller und du verbesserst dich im Fach Deutsch.


 
du solltest die birne mal ein wenig flacher halten.
1. glänzen deine beiträge durch fehlende satzzeichen (was das verstehen nicht verreinfacht). fehler macht jeder, aber du solltest dein oberlehrerhaftes korrigieren und anprangern überdenken (kommt nicht gut an).
2. fehlt es dir einfach an erfahrung.
hier geben leute, die schon eine fliegerute in der hand hatten als du noch mit deiner trommel um den weihnachtsbaum gelaufen bist, ihre erfahrungen weiter und du redest alles schlecht. woher stammt solch ein größenwahn?

zum thema:
fürs erste ist die loop on junction die schnellste und einfachste verbindung zwischen vorfach und fliegenschnur.
später wirst du noch weitere möglichkeiten zum herstellen einer schlaufenverbindung finden (schweißen, spleißen).
als backing würde ich ne alte geflochtene verwenden. die dürfte geschmeidiger sein als eine mono-schnur.
zum kauf von fliegen:
versuch es doch mal bei http://www.marios-fliegendose.de .

gruss
stephan


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

hi leute 
ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht ,aber ich denke das es wichtiger ist ,dass die Beiträge hilfreich sind und nicht nur
grammatikalisch richtig sind. ich finde das tipps von fliegenfischern die 2 oder die 190 jahre fischen gleichwertig sein können und das sag ich nicht nur weil ich seit 3 jahren mit der fliege fische.


----------



## tommig (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> hi leute
> ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht ,aber ich denke das es wichtiger ist ,dass die Beiträge hilfreich sind und nicht nur
> grammatikalisch richtig sind. ich finde das tipps von fliegenfischern die 2 oder die 190 jahre fischen gleichwertig sein können und das sag ich nicht nur weil ich seit 3 jahren mit der fliege fische.



|good:
Vor allem, wenn der Betreffende selber 2-21 Fehler in seine klugen 3 Sätze einbaut :q
Da ich schon immer recht grosszügig war möchte ich noch Folgendes bekanntgeben:
Wer Fehler in meinen Beiträgen findet, der darf sie gern behalten und kann sich die Dinger rahmen und anne Wand oder anne Backe nageln #6
Gruss und TL aus Kassel.


----------



## s_rathje (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



stephan_81 schrieb:


> du solltest die birne mal ein 2. fehlt es dir einfach an erfahrung.
> hier geben leute, die schon eine fliegerute in der hand hatten als du noch mit deiner trommel um den weihnachtsbaum gelaufen bist, ihre erfahrungen weiter und du redest alles schlecht. woher stammt solch ein größenwahn?
> 
> gruss
> stephan


 

|good:


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ihr solltet Bienen kauen anstatt Honig zu essen, hier werden ja richtig Regenbögen gepupst :l


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Dönnerschlach |bigeyes|bigeyes


Machosprüche von Jemandem, der "Hardy" fischt ?

 :q :q :q


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Du weisst doch, die Welt ist nicht wie sie scheint |supergri|supergri|supergri

Deswegen werde ich Morgen ein bisschen untreu und teste eine XI2 796 an der Küste 

So Jungs, schönes Wochende und Tight Lines.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

#d #d #d


sorry, aber mehr fällt mir zu diesem Thread und einigen Antworten im Moment leider echt nicht ein


----------



## goeddoek (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Heiko #h Vossman #h


Na, na, na - wir werden doch wohl nicht langweilig werden 
Wo bleibt dein allseits gerühmter "Humør" ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Ach Georg weisst Du.... 

das ist - beim Durchlesen aller hier geposteten Antworten - gar nicht so einfach...

Da rutscht mir schonmal ein tiefer Seufzer über die Lippen, oder ich denke zum hunderttausendsten Mal, dass ich einfach nix mehr schreibe.....aber dieses Forum war mein Erstes....und wie Du sicher weisst, ist das erste Mal ein einschneidendes Erlebnis :q
Und wenn ich dann einige Antworten hier so studiere, dann packt es mich einfach und ich schreibe (oder smiley-ä) so, wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist.
Respekt an dieser Stelle an TOBSN.
Der hat entweder Tranquilizer genommen, oder ein Friedensgelübde abgelegt #h


----------



## jflyfish (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Na Herr Schlau,
:q bisschen die Nerven verloren??? und Tobsen hat nur Kreide gefressen, das gibt sich wieder. Ich hab den Troll jedenfalls im Griff; JFL


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Heiko #h Vossman #h



Ich hab doch noch gar nichts geschrieben... :q


----------



## Tobsn (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Respekt an dieser Stelle an TOBSN.
> Der hat entweder Tranquilizer genommen, oder ein Friedensgelübde abgelegt #h


 
Naja, was soll man dazu noch großartig schreiben? Wenn sich jemand selbst demontiert, sollte man ihn auch machen lassen. Allein die Ansage "Ich fang bestimmt mehr als Du...", ist ziemlich kindisch - Verzeihung - dem Alter entsprechend. In dem Alter glaubt man immer man würde alles besser wissen, aber das gibt sich wieder... 

Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, nerven diese Threads von Leuten die offensichtlich zu faul sind, sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen ein wenig. Das ist jetzt bestimmt der 1.000ste Thread à la "Wie tackle ich mein Gerät richtig auf...". Wenn ich an meinen Anfang zurückdenke, hab ich das selber mit ein bisschen Recherche immer wunderbar hinbekommen. 

T


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Naja, was soll man dazu noch großartig schreiben? Wenn sich jemand selbst demontiert, sollte man ihn auch machen lassen. Allein die Ansage "Ich fang bestimmt mehr als Du...", ist ziemlich kindisch - Verzeihung - dem Alter entsprechend. In dem Alter glaubt man immer man würde alles besser wissen, aber das gibt sich wieder...
> 
> Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, nerven diese Threads von Leuten die offensichtlich zu faul sind, sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen ein wenig. Das ist jetzt bestimmt der 1.000ste Thread à la "Wie tackle ich mein Gerät richtig auf...". Wenn ich an meinen Anfang zurückdenke, hab ich das selber mit ein bisschen Recherche immer wunderbar hinbekommen.
> 
> T



|good: Mr. T,
ungewohnt aus "deiner Feder" aber ist ja bald Weihnachten

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## bmt_hethske (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Ich haben mir gerade mal diesen Thread mal komplett durchgelesen und musste so manches Mal schmunzeln. Nun bin ich selbst erst 22 und fische auch erst ein paar Jahre mit der Fliege, aber sich so weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen wie der werte "Karpfenchamp" hier, ist schon ziemlich arrogant. Dazu den Anglerkollegen noch die Welt erklären zu wollen, wirkt schon sehr überheblich. Im Übrigen kann ich als Germanistikstudent gerne "Karpfenchamps" Rechtschreibung und Satzbau anprangern, denn die ist auh nicht tadellos. Aber warum sollte ich das? Es ist ganz normal, dass in Foren Rechtschreibfehler gemacht werden und solange es nicht die Verständlichkeit des Textes oder des Threads beeinträchtigt, sehe ich da kein Problem und auf gar keinen Fall de Notwendigkeit andere Boardmitglieder deswegen fertig zu machen, zumal es hier auch viele Jungangler gibt, die vielleicht noch nicht so gut in Rechtschreibung oder vielleicht Legastheniker sind. 

Die Aussage "Ich fang bestimmt mehr als du" hat dann dem ganzen noch einen sehr schönen Abschluss gegeben. Nun weiß man wenigstes wessen Beiträg man nicht so viel Wert beimessen sollte. Wer wie viel fängt hängt nunmal von sehr vielen Paramtern ab, von daher kann man objektiv nicht feststellen, wer der bessere Angler ist. Dass Erfahrung aber sehr wichtig ist, wird wohl fast jeder hier bestätigen können. Kann ja sein, dass "Karpfenchamp" an seinem Hausgewässer gut fängt, weil er die Standplätze kennt, aber an fremden Gewässer wäre ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer sicher erfolgreicher, weil er sich an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten besser anpassen kann, denn er hat schon an ähnlichen Gewässern gefischt und kann auf Erfahrungen zurückgreifen, während der Fischer ohne Erfahrung nur auf Intuition und angelesene Wissen zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## jungangler 93 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Ich haben mir gerade mal diesen Thread mal komplett durchgelesen und musste so manches Mal schmunzeln. Nun bin ich selbst erst 22 und fische auch erst ein paar Jahre mit der Fliege, aber sich so weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen wie der werte "Karpfenchamp" hier, ist schon ziemlich arrogant. Dazu den Anglerkollegen noch die Welt erklären zu wollen, wirkt schon sehr überheblich. Im Übrigen kann ich als Germanistikstudent gerne "Karpfenchamps" Rechtschreibung und Satzbau anprangern, denn die ist auh nicht tadellos. Aber warum sollte ich das? Es ist ganz normal, dass in Foren Rechtschreibfehler gemacht werden und solange es nicht die Verständlichkeit des Textes oder des Threads beeinträchtigt, sehe ich da kein Problem und auf gar keinen Fall de Notwendigkeit andere Boardmitglieder deswegen fertig zu machen, zumal es hier auch viele Jungangler gibt, die vielleicht noch nicht so gut in Rechtschreibung oder vielleicht Legastheniker sind.
> 
> Die Aussage "Ich fang bestimmt mehr als du" hat dann dem ganzen noch einen sehr schönen Abschluss gegeben. Nun weiß man wenigstes wessen Beiträg man nicht so viel Wert beimessen sollte. Wer wie viel fängt hängt nunmal von sehr vielen Paramtern ab, von daher kann man objektiv nicht feststellen, wer der bessere Angler ist. Dass Erfahrung aber sehr wichtig ist, wird wohl fast jeder hier bestätigen können. Kann ja sein, dass "Karpfenchamp" an seinem Hausgewässer gut fängt, weil er die Standplätze kennt, aber an fremden Gewässer wäre ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer sicher erfolgreicher, weil er sich an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten besser anpassen kann, denn er hat schon an ähnlichen Gewässern gefischt und kann auf Erfahrungen zurückgreifen, während der Fischer ohne Erfahrung nur auf Intuition und angelesene Wissen zurückgreifen kann.


 |good:
wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich glaube das man auch mit weniger erfahrung hilfreich sein kann.


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo Leute,

ich denke wir sollten es langsam mal gut sein lassen. Was in Bezug auf die Mmontage und Geräte zu sagen war ist gesagt und weiter sollten wir diesen Thread auch nicht unnötig aufblähen, da sich die letzten Beiträge immer weiter vom eigentlich Thema entfernen.

Lasst uns unseren "Schohnzeitkoller" anderweitig austoben.



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen besinnliche und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## pipifax (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Tach zusammen,

ein sehr gutes Schlußwort wie ich finde. #6#6#6

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dat_geit (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Doch immer wieder interessant, dass Götter zu uns sterblichen hinabsteigen und uns entweder bestrafen, belohnen oder einfach nur beobachten.......

So muß es auch mit dem Fliegenfischen sein......

Als sterblicher strebe ich natürlich nach Erleuchtung und bin ihr nun ein wenig näher gekommen, nachdem ich mir diesen Thread zu Gemüte geführt habe.

Vor allem verstehe ich plötzlich die von mir missgedeuteten Gedanken eines unserer Idole, Mel Krieger nun ganz anders.

Ich dachte immer es bedarf nicht der Vollkommenheit und eines schönen gedankens bereits sich diesem Glauben zu nähern.

Nun sehe ich ein, dass ich immer ein unwürdiger bleibe, wenn ich nicht nach Vollkommenheit strebe oder sie besitze..... 

Aus der Position eines in Lumpen gekleideten mit niederen Künsten ausgestattet und kleinem Geist werde ich jetzt schmämen und mich der milden Gande der Götter und ihrer Priester unterwerfen.

Wie man mit 22 Jahren allerdings das Leben gemeistert haben will, um hier sich mit derart Dingen zu befassen, mag allein der Heilige Ritz wohl beurteilen dürfen.

Eure Selbstgefälligkeit mit der ihr über andere zu richten gedenkt ist schon ein schönes Beispiel, warum man alles versucht diesen Mist zu mystifizieren oder ihm gar eine höhere Ebene zuzuweisen.

Kommt runter von eurem Trip und nehmt mal wieder Kontakt zum Boden auf, damit ihr merkt was ihr hier teilweise für unglaublichen Kram zum besten gebt.

Ich empfehle übrigens mal einen Sprechen zu lassen, der sein Leben lang dem Angeln verfallen ist, Siegfried Lenz.


Das ist das Ende eines Gespräches mit Siegried Lenz auf Fünen geführt und möge den meisten hier zum Nachdenken anregen.  

http://www.zeit.de/2008/20/L-Lenz-Interview?page=5

Andy


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Nee Kollege, es geht nicht mal ums Alter, sondern A. um dass was Du schreibst und B. auch darum, dass z.B. das Bild Deiner ersten Bachforelle mit der Fliege vom Mai dieses Jahres ist. Wenn man erst ein Jahr (oder meinetwegen auch zwei) mit der Fliege fischt, sollte man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen...
> 
> T


 

Das stimmt doch garnicht. Das ist nicht von diesem Jahr. Kann sein, dass ich es erst im Mai dieses Jahres eingestellt habe. Das Bild ist schon recht alt.

Wollte eigentlich nichts mehr schreiben aber wenn ich solche Vorwürfe höre, kann ich nicht anders.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kann ich als Germanistikstudent gerne "Karpfenchamps" Rechtschreibung und Satzbau anprangern, denn die ist auh nicht tadellos. Aber warum sollte ich das? Es ist ganz normal, dass in Foren Rechtschreibfehler gemacht werden und solange es nicht die Verständlichkeit des Textes oder des Threads beeinträchtigt, sehe ich da kein Problem und auf gar keinen Fall de Notwendigkeit andere Boardmitglieder deswegen fertig zu machen, zumal es hier auch viele Jungangler gibt, die vielleicht noch nicht so gut in Rechtschreibung oder vielleicht Legastheniker sind.


 
1) Wenn du mich kennen würdest, dann hättest du besonders das mit der Rechtschreibung und dem Satzbau nicht geschrieben.

2) Ich mache niemanden fertig, sondern weise auf bestimmte Sachen hin. Wenn ich jemanden fertig mache, sieht das anders aus.

3) Ich versuche nur, hier bestimmte Sachen richtig zu stellen. Es gibt hier nämlich noch genug andere Leute die meinen, Gott würde speziell ihr Handeln absegnen. Das Wort "einzig" sei hier an dieser Stelle noch einmal erwähnt. Insgesamt behaupte ich nicht, das Fliegenfischen erfunden zu haben. Im Gegensatz: Viele Techniken und Kniffe sind mir für meine doch geringe Angelzeit zu kompliziert. Da bleibe ich dann bei bewährten Methoden. Wer meint mir hier bestimmte Sachen an den Kopf werfen zu müssen, sollte mal über seine Worte nachdenken. Ich habe nie behauptet allwissend zu sein. Mit keiner Silbe habe ich dies angedeutet. Und doch kriege ich das ständig zu hören. 

4) Finde ich es immer wieder amüsant zu lesen, wie viele sich hier richtig motiviert und angestachelt fühlen. Ich brauche nur einmal etwas zu schreiben und ein Aufschrei geht durch die Massen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine einzige Person es schafft soviel Resonanz bei Leuten zu erzeugen, die sich völlig umsonst auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Erstaunlich, wie viel überflüssige Zeit die Leute haben.


----------



## flexxxone (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

man man man... hier is wat los... |uhoh:

demnächst gibt's ne AG Rechtschreibung... 
wer macht die wenigsten Fehler im längsten Diktat...

oder 'ne AG Klug*******r...
wer glaubt am meisten Ahnung zu haben darf immer das letzte Wort haben...

mein lieber Scholli... |kopfkrat

ich für meinen Teil, finde das das Sofa seine Sache ganz gut macht!
...keine Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen, Knoten so groß wie die Totschläger... 

aber Leute - *er fängt!!!*

und warum? - weil er's anders macht als alle anderen... und weil er Spaß dran hat und keine Wissenschaft draus macht#6

Weiter so, Du wirst schon früh genug zum Spezialisten
und Dein Material wird nie wieder so günstig sein|rolleyes

Servus
und dickes Petri!

flexxx


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hab die Faxen bald dicke!

Wenn jetzt alle mit dem posen fertig sind können wir ja wieder zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## flexxxone (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Hab die Faxen bald dicke!
> 
> ...



genau das wollte ich damit sagen #6


----------



## Stingray (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Hab die Faxen bald dicke!
> 
> Wenn jetzt alle mit dem posen fertig sind können wir ja wieder zum Thema zurückkehren.


 
Hast Recht Tim #h. Also edit . Freue mich schon auf Deinen Affinity X Aufbau . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tobsn (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Nur mal zur Klarstellung, es geht (mir zumindest) nicht darum hier irgendjemanden bloßzustellen oder fertigzumachen. Was ich jedoch ein bisschen schwierig finde, ist die festzustellende Tendenz, gerade hier im AB, dass sich Leute mit gefährlichem Halbwissen sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Wenn man Anfänger oder leicht Fortgeschittener ist, sollte man sich evtl. mit pauschalen Beantwortungen von Fragen etwas zurückhalten bzw. seine Antworten entsprechend formulieren. Es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Ding ob man schreibt: "Das gehört so und so..." oder "Ich mache das so und so...". 
Wenn jemand seine Nymphe an einer Schlaufe fischt, dann ist das nicht falsch, sondern eine Praxis die zum einen sehr sinnvoll ist, zum anderen auch mehr und mehr praktiziert wird. Schreibt dann einer das wäre falsch, ist das definitiv Unsinn und zeugt davon dass derjenige sich nicht soweit mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat.
Das Internet ist sehr geduldig und es fällt leicht sich zu produzieren und so zu tun als wäre man allwissend. Auch die Möglichkeit sich über alles zu informieren, lässt den einen oder anderen schnell glauben er wäre allwissend oder hätte die Weisheit nun mit Löffeln gefressen. 
Erfahrung und Zeit am Wasser lässt sich jedoch nicht durch lesen in verschiedenen Foren kompensieren und so wäre es ganz nett, wenn der Eine oder Andere sich vielleicht bei Themen wo das Wissen noch nicht so fest sitzt etwas zurückzuhält, statt immer als erstes eine Antwort - und sei sie auch noch so falsch - geben zu müssen. Ich betreibe die Fliegenfischerei nun seit ca. 9 Jahren und bin noch lange nicht so weit auf jede Frage eine Antwort zu wissen. 
In vielen Fällen habe ich auch einfach keinen Bock jemandem etwas vorzukauen, nur weil er zu faul ist sich mit der Sache zu beschäftigen. Ich gebe gerne Tips, wenn ich helfen kann, aber wenn jemand nicht mal in der Lage ist sich Grundbegriffe selber anzueignen, dann geht mir das zu weit.

T


----------



## fly-martin (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

@ Tobsn  : |good:


----------



## jungangler 93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



flexxxone schrieb:


> man man man... hier is wat los... |uhoh:
> 
> demnächst gibt's ne AG Rechtschreibung...
> wer macht die wenigsten Fehler im längsten Diktat...
> ...


 #6 endlich mal ein vernünftiger beitrag


----------



## jungangler 93 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

ich weiss es hat nichts mit dem thema zu tun, aber ich wollte die alten weisen unter den fischer noch etwas fragen.
warum müsst ihr eigendlich alle beiträge von jungen fischern 
angreifen? könnt ihr nicht einmal eine meinung stehen lassen? ich persöhnlich dachte immer das es in einem forum darum geht ,dass jeder was sagen darf. das war bis jetzt auch nur beim fliegenfischen das problem. bitte lasst es.


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Hallo Jungangler,

eigentlich wollte ich zu dieser Sache ja nichts mehr schreiben. Aber Deinen letzten Beitrag möchte ich nicht ganz unbeantwortet lassen.


Nur mal ein paar schnelle Zitate unseres Karpfenchamp:


> Abgesehen davon ,dass die Nymphe falsch montiert wurde ist das, was er gemacht hat doch garnicht so falsch. Die Nymphe wird durch einen Knoten wie bei einem Öhrhaken montiert und nicht durch eine Schlaufe.


Also dazu kann ich nur sagen: Nur weil er es nicht kennt ist es nicht falsch, sondern wird ganz im Gegenteil von immer mehr Anglern, die die Vorteile dieser "lebhaften Montage erkannt haben, eingesetzt.




> jungangler: Bitte achte auf Satzbau und Rechtschreibung. Ist im Sinne aller und du verbesserst dich im Fach Deutsch.


Da sprach wieder mal der allwissende Oberlehrer.




> Finde ich es immer wieder amüsant zu lesen, wie viele sich hier richtig motiviert und angestachelt fühlen. Ich brauche nur einmal etwas zu schreiben und ein Aufschrei geht durch die Massen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine einzige Person es schafft soviel Resonanz bei Leuten zu erzeugen, die sich völlig umsonst auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Erstaunlich, wie viel überflüssige Zeit die Leute haben.


Finde ich schon genial, wenn jemand der anscheinend, wenn ich mir die Anzahl seiner Beiträge so ansehe, ja wohl wirklich nichts bessere zu tun hat als den ganzen Tag am PC zu sitzen und zu allem seinen Beitrag, wie sinnvoll oder sinnlos er auch sein mag, von sich zu geben, so etwas schreibt.


Also, damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Ich halte mich bei weitem nicht für allwissend und lerne immer wieder gerne dazu - egal ob von jung oder alt.


----------



## dat_geit (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Klarstellung, es geht (mir zumindest) nicht darum hier irgendjemanden bloßzustellen oder fertigzumachen. Was ich jedoch ein bisschen schwierig finde, ist die festzustellende Tendenz, gerade hier im AB, dass sich Leute mit gefährlichem Halbwissen sehr weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Wenn man Anfänger oder leicht Fortgeschittener ist, sollte man sich evtl. mit pauschalen Beantwortungen von Fragen etwas zurückhalten bzw. seine Antworten entsprechend formulieren. Es ist einfach ein ganz anderes Ding ob man schreibt: "Das gehört so und so..." oder "Ich mache das so und so...".
> Wenn jemand seine Nymphe an einer Schlaufe fischt, dann ist das nicht falsch, sondern eine Praxis die zum einen sehr sinnvoll ist, zum anderen auch mehr und mehr praktiziert wird. Schreibt dann einer das wäre falsch, ist das definitiv Unsinn und zeugt davon dass derjenige sich nicht soweit mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat.
> Das Internet ist sehr geduldig und es fällt leicht sich zu produzieren und so zu tun als wäre man allwissend. Auch die Möglichkeit sich über alles zu informieren, lässt den einen oder anderen schnell glauben er wäre allwissend oder hätte die Weisheit nun mit Löffeln gefressen.
> Erfahrung und Zeit am Wasser lässt sich jedoch nicht durch lesen in verschiedenen Foren kompensieren und so wäre es ganz nett, wenn der Eine oder Andere sich vielleicht bei Themen wo das Wissen noch nicht so fest sitzt etwas zurückzuhält, statt immer als erstes eine Antwort - und sei sie auch noch so falsch - geben zu müssen. Ich betreibe die Fliegenfischerei nun seit ca. 9 Jahren und bin noch lange nicht so weit auf jede Frage eine Antwort zu wissen.
> ...




#6#6#6

Danach müßte jetzt eigentlich der Kram hier das Schloss bekommen.

#6#6#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungangler,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich zu dieser Sache ja nichts mehr schreiben. Aber Deinen letzten Beitrag möchte ich nicht ganz unbeantwortet lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte jetzt niemanden angreifen. Die Anzahl meiner Beiträge rührt daher, dass ich schon ewig dabei bin. Die erste Zeit habe ich gut 5 Beiträge pro Tag geschrieben. Jetzt schreibe ich durchschnittlich vielleicht einen die Woche. Ich bin Abiturient und sitze in der Woche maximal 2 mal am PC. Angeln bin ich schon seit gut 4 Monaten nicht mehr gewesen. Das letzte mal war ich angeln, als die Fifi-Saison ausgeklungen ist. Dies ist bei uns schon im August. Aus diesem Grund empfinde ich es als Beleidigung, wenn jemand wie du sagt, dass ich jeden Tag ständig am PC sitze. Dies ist schlichtweg falsch und gibt ein völlig verzerrtes Bild wieder.
Zum Anfang hatte ich gesagt, dass ich das mit der Nymphe noch nicht kannte. Ich habe es danach auch nie wieder als falsch angesehen und werden es nächstes Jahr vielleicht sogar probieren. So zum Thema ich stelle mich als allwissend dar und akzeptiere nichts anderes. Die einzige Tatsache, die ich nicht richtig fand, dass hier der Loop als Wunderding dargestellt wird, obwohl es durchaus gute Alternativen auch für Anfänger gibt. Diese Tatsache kann mir glaube ich auch niemand absprechen.
Nun zur Rechtschreibung. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich perfekt bin. Das ist niemand. Auch ich mache Fehler. Ich empfand lediglich das Verständnis des Beitrages als beeinträchtigt. Es war nur eine kleine Bitte mehr darauf zu achten. Andere fühlen sich gleich wieder provoziert, obwohl das überhaupt nicht so gemeint war.

Achja ich fand das letzte Posting von jungangler93 sehr produktiv und gebe ihm völlig recht. Meinungen jüngerer Angler werden oft nicht so stehen gelassen. Insgesamt gab es in bisher keinem Forum so viele Auseinandersetzungen wie bei den Fliegenfischern. Hat wohl etwas mit der Mentalität hier zu tun. Wenn niemand mehr etwas zu sagen hat, dann kann hier jetzt endlich ein Riegel vor gemacht werden. Obwohl ich mich diesmal vorsichtig ausgedrückt habe, glaube ich, dass hier noch nicht Schluss ist. Ich werde wohl wieder irgendjemandem die Butter vom Brot genommen haben, ohne es zu wollen(wie so oft).


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Komische Rolle mit Wäscheleine und Rute mit bizarren Ringen geschenkt bekommen un*

Ich wünsch euch allen besinnliche Feiertage.


----------

